# Journal of a Warrior  Women



## karategirl (Mar 23, 2001)

I know the subject line is a little goofy but it is such a mess here in Me., weather wise, I think I may go absolutely crazy. 
  I did manage to slip and slide all the way to see my trainer yesterday. He suggested that I compete as a light weight body builder instead of competing in fitness. The comp. is in Aug. so I've got time to decide and prepare.
     I'm really excited to start my new routine  he gave me . I'm alternating heavy low reps with high rep workouts. I'm anxious to see what this does to my body over 8 weeks. Has anybody  ever done it this way? 
     I'll post more on my diet and exercise later.


----------



## karategirl (Mar 23, 2001)

The new work out looks like this:
Day 1   Legs and shoulders
 Leg extensions
 Dead lifts (alternating with hamstring curls)
 squats (alternating narrow and sumo)
 lunges
 Step ups
 seated rear delt
 over head press
 bow ties 

Day 2 Chest and back
decline press
incline press
seated crossover
seated low row (narrow grip)
bent over row
lat pull down (wide grip)

Day 3 Biceps and triceps
incline bicep curl
preacher curls
straight bar curls
lying tricep crossover extensions
push downs
reverse grip push down

The plan at this point is to alternate heavy weight,low reps one week with lighter weight, higher  reps the following week. I'll post more later.


----------



## karategirl (Mar 26, 2001)

Oh Yeah! I am LOVIN' my new strength program. I just lifted my bi's and tri's and I am feeling like I got some big a@* guns hanging off my body. Nothing beats a change in the routine.
  This weekend I started a new nutrition group at the fitness facility where I work . I'm really excited to work with them and I hope they respond well, make some life long  changes in their diets and workouts.  It lasts for 12 weeks. I will keep you posted.


----------



## karategirl (Mar 26, 2001)

reading throught the journals I noticed no one is making any comments. Just for the record constructive critisism is greatly appreciated.
      Today I decided to start counting cals...... This could be a rude awakening.
Meal 1 
ultramet shake 280 cals. (42g pro., 24g carbs., and 2g fat)
Meal 2
biochem locarb protein bar 230 cals. ( 20g pro., 3g carbs., 6g fat)
Meal 3 
tuna w/ celery and onion, 1 slice whole wheat bread, mixed green salad no dressing. 247 cals. ( 29g protein, 17g carbs, 4.5 g fat) 
I typically eat real food and was forced to turned to the chemically engineered treats due to a time crunch this morning. I will post the rest of todays  diet later.


----------



## karategirl (Mar 26, 2001)

My day has been nuts. I didn't get a chance to eat before I had to go teach class. I'm can't wait to see what my total is for today.
Meal 4
mixed green salad w/ flax seed oil and vinegar, and steak w/ garlic and mushrooms. 491 cals. (40 g pro., 7 carbs., 32g fat)
 Looks like I need to eat more!
totals : cals. 1048 pro.131g , carbs 51g, fat 44.5g..... That looks like a lot of fat!? that's roughly 45% pro., 35% carb, and 20% fat . I would love some feed back gang....


----------



## karategirl (Mar 26, 2001)

It's 3:13 a.m where I am and I can't sleep. My shoulder is killing me and I'm hungry! I think my rotator cuff is in trouble, the supraspinatus I think ... all that punching is finally catching up with me. Did I mention I'm  starving. I'm going to nupe it and have a protein bar. Catch  ya later.


----------



## EarWax (Mar 27, 2001)

First karategirl, I think it's awesome you do deadlifts.  I'm the only one who does them at my gym (that I see) and if I saw a woman do them I think I would go nuts!  Kudos on the squats too.

Just remember to up your calories every once in a while to wake up your metabolism.  If you eat clean I don't think it will harm you very much in terms of weight gain.  How much do you weigh if you don't mind me asking?

I try to never feel really starving because I think it signals my metabolism to go into fat storage mode, so I eat more meals but smaller portions a day.  Try to keep in mind that on days you exercise you need more fuel!  Do you think 1100 cals a day is good enough when you burn let's say 500 by exercise alone?  20% fat is fine in my opinion.

I think it's a good idea to keep a food diary.  It helps you know how many calories you need to maintain and lose weight. 


------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.

[This message has been edited by EarWax (edited 03-27-2001).]


----------



## karategirl (Mar 27, 2001)

Hey EarWax,
          Thanks for the reply. I really appreciate your imput. I'm psyched that you read  my journal. I'm hoping I can coount on you to continue to share your knowledge. I'm here to learn.
           I love to abuse my legs. i think deads are the best thing for women to get that nice seperation between the ham's and the glutes. I wouldn't do a program with out them.
        I weigh 123lbs. and I'm 14% body fat.  I'm very active so I know require quite a few calories, but I am trying to lean out .   I am competeing this summer, but I'm not sure which catagory yet. I'd like to post pictures as i progress and lean out to see where every one thinks I stand my best chance. 
        As far as diet goes, I would like to get into a caloric manipulation with 3 different totals for different days so my body doesn't know what the hell is going on. I'm not sure what the break down would look like. Any one have experience/knowledge on this type of dieting? Please give me some ideas.
Thanks again Earwax!


----------



## daisy74 (Mar 27, 2001)

Hey There! I was reading about your shoulder hurting you and about a month ago I was having some real bad pains in my shoulder and my sister is a massage therapist and I had her work on it. It seems to really be doing better. Do you ever get a deep tissue massage? I work for my sister and I know that this can really help. I know they are kind of expensive but they sure do help and sometimes you can get your insurance to pay for them.


----------



## karategirl (Mar 27, 2001)

Thanks Daisy, I hadn't thought about massage. That's  usually the way I treat myself when I reach my goals , but I think it could really help with this .  I'm going to make an appointment now.


----------



## karategirl (Mar 28, 2001)

Well yesterday was full to say the least. my diet looked like this: 
Meal 1 7:30a.m
1/2 ultramet shake, 1 scoop whey mixed with water. 200 cals. 32g pro., 13.5 carbs, 2g fat.
Meal 2 11:00a.m
4 oz. turkey ham, 1 slice whole wheat bread, salad no dressing. 258 cals., 26 g pro., 18 carbs., 8g fat.
Meal 3 2:00p.m Last meal before kickboxing. I wanted to make sure I was in fat burning mode!
Tuna , mixed green salad, 1/2 sweet potato. 199cals.27g pro., 17g carbs., fat negligible.

Meal 4 6:30p.m
Chicken breast w/ barbeque sauce and mixed green salad no dressing.157 cals. 27g pro., 3 carbs., 3g fat.
 Back to the dojo for 1.5 hrs of karate training!
 daily total: 814cals. 112g pro., 51.5g carbs., 13g fat.58% pro/ 27%carb/15%fat. Well, I guess I manipulated those calories. I'm not hungry but, I think I need more food!(INPUT PLEASE) Today is leg and shoulder day. WOO HOO! I let you know how the diet and exercise go later.


----------



## EarWax (Mar 28, 2001)

Here is mine so you can compare:

Breakfast
1 whole wheat with pb       210
8 egg whites                 80
2 link sausages             100

Mid Morn
1 protein bar               280

Lunch
1 turkey sandwich           260
1 salad with cottage cheese 200

Mid Afternoon
1 Apple                      80

Dinner
1 bowl of oatmeal           130

Late
1 protein drink              90
--------------------------------
                           1430  cals

As you see, I like large breakfast and lunch and then cutting back at night.  Some studies have shown though that this doesnt really matter.  I also eat carbs at night so some people may think that's not right.

Of course women are supposed to have a slower metabolism than men I heard, but I still think you are eating a lot less than you should for the amount of activity you do.

From this website: http://primusweb.com/fitnesspartner/library/weight/calsburned.htm 

you need around (i'm just estimating):
1300+500 = 1800 to maintain weight

So eating around 1400 will be slower in fat loss than 800 but more healthy in the long run and easier to handle I figure.  Good luck  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## karategirl (Mar 29, 2001)

Thanks EarWax, 
      I was hoping you'd see my post. I think your right about cals. and I think I'll get better results w/ more cals.  I actually bumped up my calorie intake yesterday and lost a lb. I am really open to manipulating many different things within my diet to achieve my goal. That's why I love this board... I keep learning new things to try. 
     I don't care about the weight coming off super fast. My main concern is that I lose fat w/ little muscle loss. I've got until August before I compete so I can take my time, right? 
      I don't think their is any wrong way when it comes to diet. No two bodies are the same right? As long as I eat good,  clean, unprocessed foods, the results should be great. I'm just hoping to keep me body guessing so I get continued results.
       My leg and shoulder workout kicked my a@#. I loved every minute of it of coarse and I'm happy to say I'm having a hard time walking this morning. lmao.... We've all been there right? 
       I'll post diet stuff later. Thank you and Please keep all the good info coming.


----------



## steve2 (Mar 29, 2001)

How is your shoulder? I have had physio twice
and go to massage therapy once a week all year! I have read some of your posts and it sounds like you have the same type of problem as I. AN "A" TYPE OF PERSONALITY. Correct me 
if I am wrong; can't stop working the area, if it feels good you try a little harder only 
to find out it really wasn't. I now am at a point where I have learned to back off any 
exercise that hurts the area, I try to work 
around it and start back slow with light weight high reps,or light exercise in the affected area and lots of stretching. I even put heat to the area before going for a workout to loosen tight muscles. I have found
that if I push on and abuse the area I only 
end up with an associated injury; in my case
usually the opposite forearm from over compensating for my shoulder. I've found slow and easy with a shoulder injury is the only way because if you don't it only slows progress. Hope this helps some!


----------



## karategirl (Mar 29, 2001)

steve2,
       Thanks for the post. I really appreciate  all  the help from supportive people like yourself on this board. 
       My shoulder is actually doing  much better. I've been doing some very light warm up exercises and streching to the area. I should tell you that yesterdays Leg and shoulder workout only included one of my shoulder exercises....Rear delt with no pain at all, Woo hoo!
      You hit the nail on the head with the type a thing.  I've learned the hard way to give myself the time to heal and that pushing only prolongs the injury .
        I'm going to try heating the area before working out as you suggested and I'm trying to find a gap in my schedule to get some massage work done. Thanks for your help.


----------



## karategirl (Apr 2, 2001)

Okay, I know I've been very bad about journaling , but I've been hard at work. I found out about a regional fitness/physic show on April 22 that I have been thinking about competing in. It is only three weeks away , but I think that it would be great to get some stage experience. I know that my body will not be totally ready , but it would be great practice for Aug. What does every one think?


----------



## steve2 (Apr 2, 2001)

Go for it!!!! At the very least you will learn a lot from the other competitors. Of all the people on this forum you seem to be one of the most keen to compete. Just do it!!


----------



## EarWax (Apr 2, 2001)

I'd say hold off until you feel you are completely ready.  I know this is a conservative approach, but I think if you go to a show you should be at your best (as you decide).  That means both mentally and physically.   Of course, this is kinda blowing smoke since I never entered a contest myself.  I'm just trying to make ya think about it more heh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## steve2 (Apr 2, 2001)

Most of the people in this area men and women
both have the same opinion, ya have to get behind the scene to find out what's hot and what's not. Some have traveled to NY and TO either to compete or help someone who is, just to get valuable info. One of the guys got his pro card and is in Venice Beach training. If you are truly serious about Aug. and have an open mind going in on Apr.22 and use it as a learning experience think it may be your greatest tool in achieving your goal 
in Aug. Good luck!


----------



## karategirl (Apr 3, 2001)

Thanks for the response guys. This show is an easier one , so to speak, because the routine round is a free choice kind of thing with no mandatory strength moves . The first two rounds are quarter turns and open handed posing. I feel the experience that I gain from this show will be priceless. It will also give me a chance to get more comfortable on the stage. as far as my body goes I just came from getting evaluated by my trainer. Because I'm already quite lean and very symmetrical he thinks I can be ready. I"ll be meeting him every Monday to get re-evaluated. I'll be looking to you all for encouragement... no one else would quite understand why I'd want to do this so wish me luck......... for those who care I'll keep you all posted right here in my journal.


----------



## steve2 (Apr 4, 2001)

YOU GO GIRL!!!!


----------



## karategirl (Apr 4, 2001)

Well, lets see. I ordered my swim suit, 5" heels, and made appointments for hair and acrylic nails. I'm going to have to take photos of this because it is so outta character for me.I'm more of a natural kinda girl.  The entire glammed out hair, nail, makeup thing will be an education in it self. I can't wait to try quarter turns and posing in those heels  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



     I start measuring and weighing everything I eat today. I am only allowed complex carbs at my first meal today with 3oz. pro. Then the rest of the day will be fiberous carbs with my pro. The days I teach I get an extra complex carb with my pro. the last  meal before class. 
      on the exercise front,I'm doing cardio twice a day over and above my usual schedule. I can't wait to see where I'm at on Monday. I'll post my  complete diet later.
 I can do this, It's only  three weeks right. My new mantra : Kick butt! Take names !


----------



## karategirl (Apr 5, 2001)

Yesterday I found my posing song..."She's a Brick House" . I think I can really show some persoality with this song. I am so happy to have that finalized. Every thing is coming together very quickly. Now I just have to focus on practicing quarter turns and posing. And hope those damb shoes fit.
     I Did 45 min. walk before breakfast.Did I mention that measuring food sucks! 
Meal 1
1 serving oatmeal, 5 egg whites
Meal 2
3 oz. lean hamburger, 4 oz. cauliflower
Meal 3
3 oz. tuna, 4 oz. broccoli 
45 min. walk
Meal 4
6 oz. lean pork, 6 oz. salad w/ flax oil dressing.
Lifted bi's and tri's
Meal 5
whey pro. shake
    I think I'm already  leaner. I haven't been on a scale, but I am certain I've lost a few lbs. I can see my definition in my legs. WOO HOO! 17 days till show time.....  

------------------
KICK BUTT! TAKE NAMES!


----------



## karategirl (Apr 6, 2001)

My diet and exercise for the 5th looked about the same as the 4th. Instead of lifting I had karate training. I'm also practicing posing and quarter turns a few times per day. I never realized that the posing was as hard as it is. 
       I'm hoping that my swimsuit and shoes come today so I can practice walking. Posing in the shoes has me most concerned.
       I'm not sleeping the best at night. I have been waking up at around 2 and can't get back to sleep for a few hours... this couldn't be good as far as recovery and repair go  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . So the lack of sleep and the lack of starchy carbs is getting to me a little. Things that I usually deal quite well with are making me a bit snappish! Hoping that passes soon.
         My hair dresser has offered to do my hair on the day of the comp. So that's one more thing I will not have to think about. I'm so thankful that I have this great team of people pulling me together. I'd love to do something special for them post comp. Any one have a good suggestion? 

------------------
KICK BUTT! TAKE NAMES!


----------



## karategirl (Apr 10, 2001)

Diet and exercise have been followed to a T! Not one slip up. I started my period and was worried that this would effect my body fat readings due to water retention. All my site readings were down . I dropped almost 1%  my body fat dispite my little problem. I was very happy. I still have two weeks to go so I'll be coming in around 11% body fat; WOOHOO! And I won't be retaining water for my show. Yeehaw!
    Started working on my posing routine. I love the music. It makes me want to dance. As we played the music and worked on the routine we had everyone in the gym singing "she's a brick house" .  One guy was even dancing, it was hillarious. I'm hoping it has the same effect on the crowd at my competition.
     Posing is a b@#$ch. You've got to contort your body into the most uncomfortable positions, concentrate on keeping everything tight, relax your hands and then smile like you enjoy it! WTF!!! Talk about sweat. OMG! Last night my body just ached all over. Today more practice!


------------------
KICK BUTT! TAKE NAMES!


----------



## karategirl (Apr 12, 2001)

I haven't been writing because my schedule is just crazy and it looks to continue right up untill show time.
     Everything is coming together great. My routine won't be a full 90sec., but it is going to rock the house. 
    Last night I got together with the women who is teaching me to pose and quarter turn. I am still not use to the "semi" relaxed thing. I can asure you that there is nothing relaxing about it! We worked for two hours. I flexed so hard at one point I nearly passed out.I was exhausted.
    She thinks I look competition ready and is worried I may come in too lean. Boy it would be nice to get told by my trainer on Monday to have a treat. I think that is a fantasy, but maybe I won't have to water deplete. I'm getting excited to carb load. sweet potato, oatmeal, brown rice mmmmmmmm!
     The diet is going great. Any thought of slipping has passed quickly.I think I've got 9 days left untill I carb load. 

------------------
KICK BUTT! TAKE NAMES!


----------



## karategirl (Apr 16, 2001)

Okay, things are starting to get really nutty around here. I've got 6 more days. Every spare minute will be spent posing, quarter turning and going over my routine.
    I am down another .5% body fat and can't wait to see what water depletion and carb loading are going to do to my physic. 
      I put on my suit and shoes and felt a bit naked. This week I'm going to be living in my outfit to get over this feeling. I feel very confident about the condition of my body, it's the lack of clothing between me and the audience that is a little unnerving. Still working on the attitude end.  To anyone reading this, I sure could use some support , well wishing and words of encouragement this week. Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lyn

------------------
KICK BUTT! TAKE NAMES!


----------



## daisy74 (Apr 18, 2001)

Hey There! Just wanted to wish you luck and I am sure you look great.


----------



## karategirl (Apr 19, 2001)

Thank you for the kind words Daisy! 
    Today is the beginning of water depletion. I need to drink 2.5 gals. of water. If I don't float away I'll be in the bathroom every two minutes. Tomorrow I'll get 1 gal. Sat. I get .5 before noon, and then no water till after the comp. OMG can we say dry mouth. I will be so nervous at the comp. I'm bound to get my upper lip stuck on to my gums. That should look real attractive;NOT!  My coach says we'll put vaseline on my teeth; gross! I'll put in one last bad ass leg workout this morning and then my time will be spent practicing my poses. I want to be comfortable hitting them and right on, no akward shifting. Totally smooth and graceful.Today I get my hair highlighted and the nails done. Only 3 days left. I gotta go use the girls room. 

------------------
KICK BUTT! TAKE NAMES!


----------



## steve2 (Apr 19, 2001)

Sounds to me like you have everthing under
control. All I have to say is; STAND ASIDE!!!
to all the competition because the WARRIOR WOMEN is on her way! Don't worry to much about being nervous (I know that is easy for me to say) because most eveyone there will feel the same way I'm sure. Just think about your goals and remember you are doing something that most on this forum will only
dream of doing. The very best of luck to you,
knock them out!


----------



## daisy74 (Apr 19, 2001)

Well girl I am sure you will be in the bathroom every two minutes with all that water. Make sure to keep us updated and dont forget to let us know how you do in the comp. Also, are you going to post some pics of the comp or do we still have to wait till memorial day? Good luck again.


----------



## karategirl (Apr 19, 2001)

You two are the greatest! I'm hoping to get some really great photos to post asap!

------------------
KICK BUTT! TAKE NAMES!


----------



## karategirl (Apr 20, 2001)

The 2.5 gals. of water weren't bad. It was all the trips to the bathroom that were a pain. I was actually thirsty for it. Today I'm even thirstier and I only get 1 gal.
  I saw my trainer yesterday to make final adjustments. The body fat is down to 11% and he thinks I should be at around 10% on Sunday for the show if my body responds as planned.....keep your fingers crossed.
 For  Thurs. and Fri. I'm cutting my oatmeal back to 1/2 a serving with 3oz. protien in the a.m and getting just  3 oz. protien for meals 2 and 4. Meals 3 and 5 will be 3oz. protien and 4oz. veggies.  These sound like small changes but last night I hit a wall . After hair and nail appt. I ran to the gym to practice with my coach. I was exhausted and asleep by 7:30p.m . I can't wait for Sat. I get to eat 4-6 oz. sweet potato at every meal. WOOHOOO! I'm hoping this boosts my energy. Getting very excited to get out there and do my thing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





------------------
Kick Butt! Take Names! and SMILE!


----------



## daisy74 (Apr 20, 2001)

I'm in the cyber sidelines cheering you on girl. Good luck again.


----------



## karategirl (Apr 20, 2001)

WooHoo! I made it to Sat. and today I start to carb up.4-6 oz. Sweet potatos ( mmmmmmmm) with my protien.  I can't wait. I'm looking mighty lean right now , tomorrow I'm going to just be shredded.  I wish I lined a photo shoot up with a pro. Who knows if I'll look like this again. I'm getting excited to be there. I feel very prepared and ready to work the stage.  I only get .5 gals. of water today before noon. than none till after the show. 1 day left people. Think of me!

------------------
Kick Butt! Take Names! and SMILE!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 21, 2001)

Wow just read your thread from start to finish!! GOOD LUCK!! You sound ready both physically and mentally. Can't wait to hear how it goes!! Try and post some pics


----------



## karategirl (Apr 21, 2001)

OMG, Today is the day....It's 2;00a.m where I am and I'm just too excited to sleep. Last night after one last practice we stood in my kitchen and painted on the protan. I was very nervous how it would appear but it came out really good. It makes a big difference in definition. I can't wait to see what the oil does. I am so excited to get out there and do this. I'm starting to get really thirsty. 

------------------
Kick Butt! Take Names! and SMILE!


----------



## karategirl (Apr 23, 2001)

Okay, I am Ms. Figure Vacation Land and I also snagged a 2nd in the womens body building open class. I was so surprised . I never thought in a million years that I could do this. I'll post photos asap. Untill then it's back to business. I've got my sights set on August!

------------------
Kick Butt! Take Names! and SMILE!


----------



## steve2 (Apr 23, 2001)

YAAAAAHOOOOOO~!!!!!!!!
CONGRATULATIONS (I knew you would do well)


----------



## EarWax (Apr 23, 2001)

Excellent work!  Now you can have two cheat days a week. heh  Lookin' forward to the pictures!  

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## daisy74 (Apr 23, 2001)

Congratulations! Glad to hear you did well and can't wait to see some photos.


----------



## karategirl (Apr 25, 2001)

You all are the greatest ! Thank you. Things have changed gears on this end I've got a lot of time between now and Aug. to sharpen things up. I'm going to be working on growing some lats. I go  see my trainer thurs. morning for changes to diet and exercise. He'll surely give me a new routine that'll kick my a**. 

------------------
Kick Butt! Take Names! and SMILE!


----------



## karategirl (May 1, 2001)

After a week off from both diet and exercise I'm am ready to go. I worked my shoulders and legs on Sunday and it felt great! Monday was bi's and tri's and Wens. will be chest and back. The only new thing added to my routine will be 3 sets of pull ups to failure. I am anxious to see how many I can do. 
   I also was advised to add a serving of complex carbs to every meal with the exception of the last meal of the day. I don't know if I can mentally allow myself to eat that much, but I know I need it to build mass.I'm sure you guessed it ,  I want bigger lats!


------------------
Kick Butt! Take Names! and SMILE!


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2001)

Still waiting on those pics K-girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Glad to see you added the "smile" to that kick butt, take names sig


----------



## wyld (May 7, 2001)

Way to go karategirl!! You are my new inspiration!!

------------------
A day without laughter is a day wasted


----------



## karategirl (May 8, 2001)

Hi wyld, I gather my inspiration from hard working  people such as yoursel,f on a few different boards. Like my freind w8!  It's good to see your name here on this forum
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!  I 'm still waiting for the pics too! I don't have a scanner so I'm not sure how I'm going to get them up.
I'm not only going for the lats , I also want those lovely ripped glutes you were after pre comp W8.  This has always been the area that I'm a little bit self concious about, I think because I can't see what is going on back there, lol. I want to now that there isn't any thing extra back there. ya know what I mean?! I've been lifting super heavy for my entire body and I'm wondering about a drop set to finish things off. Do you use drops sets as part of your program?

------------------
Kick Butt! Take Names! and SMILE!


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2001)

I frequently use drop sets for back and chest to totally fatigue the muscle. In fact, I haven't done that for a while and I think I'll be doing that next chest day. I'm trying to work past a plateau on chest, it's very frustrating.

Here's to your ripped glutes and mine! I'm still waiting for them


----------



## karategirl (May 11, 2001)

Not much mention of my diet lately...... It has been difficult for me mentally to add the extra. I know I need it to make gains, but I feel like I'm huge. I do feel very strong hitting personal bests every time I lift. 
   Last night at the dojo we did a serious amount of pushups. We do them on our knuckles with our elbows brushing the rib catch- It's all in the lats! Which wouldn't have been bad had my lats not been in some serious pain from the addition of pull ups to my chest and back day. Ouch!
    Tomorrow is leg day and drop sets
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Kick Butt! Take Names! and SMILE!


----------



## Body By Joy (May 15, 2001)

What are drop sets?
and where are the pics Karategirl?


----------



## karategirl (May 15, 2001)

Hi BBJ     You are going to have to forgive me on posting pictures. I'm hoping to have it figured out by Memorial Day posting. I am so computer illiterate that it is scary!
   As far as the drop sets ,on the last set of an exercise, and your lifting as heavy as yoou can, after your last rep. drop the weight by 15-20lbs. and continue to do the exercise until failure. Great for all body parts!

------------------
Kick Butt! Take Names! and SMILE!


----------



## karategirl (Jun 5, 2001)

What a bum I am! Every place I've gone can only send my negs out to put on disk, the process takes 2 weeks. I want them now!
  Memorial day I was 12 weeks out from my next comp. I can't wait to see what my body does with 12 weeks. My goal is to come in around 8-7 % bf. This next show I'm strictly doing body building, not sure if I already told you all that. 
   Diet has been a cake walk thus far and I'm due to change my routine on Friday. I'm sure my trainer will kick my a@*!

------------------
Kick Butt! Take Names! and SMILE!


----------



## karategirl (Jun 6, 2001)

Yesterday was KB class,and karate training (jumping and spinning kicks and sparring). Today I'm planning to do back and chest.Starting to think about posing suits and a routine.......

------------------
Kick Butt! Take Names! and SMILE!


----------



## karategirl (Jun 11, 2001)

I spoke to CJ about making my posing suits. She is a pro body builder and suit designer. She really helped me with suit color .I was very undecided about colors untill I spoke with her. She is sending fabric samples to me today. It will be nice to have this part of things behind me. 
  Diet and exercise have been flawless.Today will be early morning cardio and tri's and bi's. Is it quiet around here or what?

------------------
Kick Butt! Take Names! and SMILE!


----------



## EarWax (Jun 11, 2001)

Quiet... yes... almost too quiet.  AND I'M GETTING LOUD AND ANGRY!!!! heh.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## EarWax (Jun 12, 2001)

How often do you meet with your trainer Karategirl?  Hmmm... I used to have a trainer and I saw him 4 days a week.  I never thought of like meeting a trainer once every month or so.

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## karategirl (Jun 12, 2001)

Hey Earwax, How are you honey?  It's even been quiet in the open chat. I hope it picks up. 

  Diet and exercise have been uneventful.Big changes will happen (Ihope) on the 18th when I meet my trainer.

------------------
Kick Butt! Take Names! and SMILE!


----------



## karategirl (Jun 13, 2001)

Hey Earwax, During the off season I meet him every 6-8 weeks to change my routine. Right now I am meeting him more often because I'm preparing for another competition ( Aug 18th). It will be a month when I see him again and then we will probably go to 2 weeks, and then weekly, and then daily. When we meet he'll change my diet more than anything else so I can get extremely shredded. This time I'd like to come in around 7% b.f.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
Kick Butt! Take Names! and SMILE!


----------



## EarWax (Jun 13, 2001)

Wow, 7% BF.  That would be awesome!  Just remember the little people when you get there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hmmm... I'm thinking about hiring a trainer again, but on a less frequent basis.



------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## karategirl (Jun 19, 2001)

Time with a  good trainer is money well spent Earwax. I thought I was suppose to meet my trainer on Monday but we get together on the 25th. He'll surely give me a good swift kick in the a@# and then I'll see more progress. Training is going good , diet is good. Things seem uneventful at this point. 

------------------
Kick Butt! Take Names! and SMILE!


----------



## karategirl (Jun 23, 2001)

I've been spending lots of time at the gym these days. Lifts have been great , diet is good. Helping a few friends with diet and training , it  keeps me motivated. I'll met my posing coach on Sunday to start my posing routine. We are thinking about a Janet Jackson montage. Still unsure about suit colors. 

------------------
Kick Butt! Take Names! and SMILE!


----------



## karategirl (Jun 26, 2001)

Changes too my diet weren't too bad. No more cheat days, no more processed foods( bread, cereal), no more bars or MRP's. Up the cardio a little bit from 3 to 5 times per week. I think I do get to cheat on the 4th of July. I'll see him again in a month.

------------------
Kick Butt! Take Names! and SMILE!


----------



## karategirl (Jul 3, 2001)

Weight is dropping steadily, I'm feeling leaner.The new workouts are awesome! I think I've decided to go with navy blue for the prejudging, still unsure about my suit for the evening show.7 weeks to go. 

------------------
Kick Butt! Take Names! and SMILE!


----------



## karategirl (Jul 10, 2001)

I've been posing daily and just started working on my routine for the evening show yesterday. I'm using Janet Jackson music from the velvet rope c.d. thinking about red velvet for the evening show and adding rhinestones. I'm really nervoous about getting to 7-8% b.f. It will be July 25th when I have the b.f tested again. I'm already seeing seperation in my legs that I didn't see last time untill the very end. That's got to be a good sign.

------------------
Kick Butt! Take Names! and SMILE!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2002)

BUMP!!!! I see ya lurking around here gurlie....c'mon, give us an update   How are ya?


----------



## karategirl (Feb 13, 2002)

*You caught me w8!*

Hey you! The training has been wild.  Since about the 3rd week in Jan. I've been out straight. How are things with you?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 14, 2002)

What do you mean out?.....not training?  

Do you have any competitions coming up?  How've you been?  Still personal training?....karate?  c'mon girl....give some details, lol


----------

